# 2021 NFL Season



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2021)

2021 NFL Draft is upon us. 

Seems the general consensus is the Trevor Lawrence will be the first overall pick for the Jaguars. Jets should take Zach Wilson but they do some weird stuff....

Love the shuffling and shenanigans that accompany this.  

Talk of the 49ers swapping out Garapolo to the Pats for their first round pick??? They would then go for Mac Jones or Trey Lance. 

Seahawks have no picks (currently) in the first round and only 3 picks in the entire draft! We could struggle a bit.....

Who are you hoping for?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2021)

Lawrence goes to the Jags, Wilson to the Jets.  49ers traded up to 3 with a definite plan and they will take either Jones or Fields.  They will not now trade that pick.
Atlanta at 4 is interesting as they may try to trade back to another QB-hungry team.
The top skill position players are Florida's TE Kyle Pitts and the two top receivers, the guy from LSU and Devonta Smith of Alabama who is dropping because of his lack of size.
Any team that takes QB Trey Lance from North Dakota State is taking the biggest chance of all-time - he has a great arm but almost zero experience.
Detroit at 7 are trying to move back -   Miami went back up to 6 to get one of those three skill players.  Pats want to move up from 15 but don't have the ammunition to really do it.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Lawrence goes to the Jags, Wilson to the Jets.  49ers traded up to 3 with a definite plan and they will take either Jones or Fields.  They will not now trade that pick.
Atlanta at 4 is interesting as they may try to trade back to another QB-hungry team.
The top skill position players are Florida's TE Kyle Pitts and the two top receivers, the guy from LSU and Devonta Smith of Alabama who is dropping because of his lack of size.
Any team that takes QB Trey Lance from North Dakota State is taking the biggest chance of all-time - he has a great arm but almost zero experience.
Detroit at 7 are trying to move back -   Miami went back up to 6 to get one of those three skill players.  Pats want to move up from 15 but don't have the ammunition to really do it.
		
Click to expand...

I meant that the Pats would trade their first round pick for Jimmy G.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 26, 2021)

Seahawks have 3 draft picks all weekend. FFS 😂


----------



## Captainron (Apr 30, 2021)

Here we go!


----------



## Green Man (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice move from my Bears going up to get Fields. Along with a bit of trouble in Green Bay was a good day. 

Can’t wait for the games to start so I can go back to being disappointed.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Mac Jones to the Pats, how good is he PS.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2021)

Jones is a game manager who was playing with a ton of top draft picks at Alabama -  safest of the five QBs but no real upside.   
SF taking Lance at 3 was truly shocking - he has about as much college experience as I do.
But I did enjoy the part where Roger Goodell said "With the 32nd pick, the SUPER BOWL CHAMPION Tampa Bay Buccaneers select ..."

To be honest I was more concerned with watching the Lightning beat Dallas 3-0 to keep up their push for the division title and a No.1 seed in the Stanley Cup playoffs last night.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 30, 2021)

Raiders 

Use your top pick on someone you'd probably get later in the draft


----------



## Captainron (May 7, 2021)

Seen that Ja’Wuan James injured (Achilles) himself while working out somewhere other than the team faculty and as such he is not insured and will likely miss out on a $10 million bonus.

That’s a costly workout


----------



## spongebob59 (May 7, 2021)

PS - What you hearing on the Rodgers situation ? Raiders being linked with him and Julio Jones with very little cap space 😂


----------



## Captainron (May 7, 2021)

Think the Rogers thing is nuts. Seems as though he has really gone out to screw the Packers over for drafting Love last year. He wants guarantees that he will be too man for a few years to come. They aren’t prepared to do that and want to sign him a year at a time. He spat his dummy out and wants to go to Denver by all accounts. 

I would love them to freeze him out.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 7, 2021)

He wants West coast to be near his missus and somewhere a bit warmer ❄⛄🌬


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Piece (May 27, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			PS - What you hearing on the Rodgers situation ? Raiders being linked with him and Julio Jones with very little cap space 😂
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he'll tell us more when he's playing golf with Big Phil, Brice and a decent QB


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/57414011

He can come to Denver - plenty of receivers who currently don’t have a decent QB to give them the ball


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Think the Rogers thing is nuts. Seems as though he has really gone out to screw the Packers over for drafting Love last year. He wants guarantees that he will be too man for a few years to come. They aren’t prepared to do that and want to sign him a year at a time. He spat his dummy out and wants to go to Denver by all accounts.

I would love them to freeze him out.
		
Click to expand...

Freeze out the MVP... dumb move! Hes got years left in him.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Freeze out the MVP... dumb move! Hes got years left in him.
		
Click to expand...

I just hate the Packers. Hope they bench him all year


----------



## RoninPanda (Jun 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I just hate the Packers. Hope they bench him all year 

Click to expand...

Same, although only because I enjoy winding up my mate who is a Packers fan.

He then reminds me about the current state of the Texans.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2021)

RoninPanda said:



			Same, although only because I enjoy winding up my mate who is a Packers fan.

He then reminds me about the current state of the Texans.
		
Click to expand...

Texans! Ouch


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Texans! Ouch 

Click to expand...

Gents - Im a browns fan... you've got nothing on me!!!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Gents - Im a browns fan... you've got nothing on me!!!
		
Click to expand...

You guys actually have a good chance this year. Your O is decent and you have OBJ coming back.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 13, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Gents - Im a browns fan... you've got nothing on me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Redski.... Wait. Washington Football Team fan...

What do I win?!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 20, 2021)

Pre Season is well under way now. 

See Cam Newton is getting loads of plaudits, as is Mac Jones. Are the Patriots on the up and up?


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 20, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Pre Season is well under way now. 

See Cam Newton is getting loads of plaudits, as is Mac Jones. Are the Patriots on the up and up?
		
Click to expand...

Never write off a team with Belichick at the helm.
Raiders practice was cut short due to brawling 🤯


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 20, 2021)

Got my tickets for both games at WHL as normal. I'll probably keep hold of my season ticket until Green Bay come over and then I'll have ticked off all 32 teams. 

Can't wait for the season to kick off. I just wish the Washington suits would decide on a name... I've got an itch for a new Jersey and probably a hoodie but I don't wanna commit and then find out we've got a damn name coming!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 25, 2021)

Players in the NFL who aren’t vaccinated. Oh my gosh. Why the heck wouldn’t you?!? Stupid idiots 

See Cam Newton is sidelined after missing out on a mandatory test at the facility. He’s unvaccinated so had to be there. It could (I think should) cost him his starting spot.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 3, 2021)

Found it !

Cam gets binned. 
Raiders sign KJ Wright


----------



## Captainron (Sep 9, 2021)

First game of the season tonight. Looking forward to this season although I’m not massively confident about the Seahawks this time out. 

@Pathetic Shark must be pretty confident about a repeat though


----------



## Captainron (Sep 9, 2021)

And I’m taking the Bucs to smash the Cowboys by 21 points


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Captainron said:



			And I’m taking the Bucs to smash the Cowboys by 21 points
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it was a brilliant start to the season with two great quarterback displays.


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2021)

Watched the extended highlights and came across as a cracking game. Brady's arm doesn't look to be diminishing. Cowboys ruing 4 easy points passed up by their kicker. One FG attempt was a right pull left into the OOB! Promising from both sides.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 10, 2021)

The line of scrimmage just seemed to happen at super speed in this game. It was amazing to see


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 12, 2021)

Russell Wilson on fire 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## NearHull (Sep 12, 2021)

Watching the Chiefs and Browns - I’m finding the team colours ( or is it colors?) confusing as a spectator, the QB must be struggling to quickly identify his receiver.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 12, 2021)

I love Red Zone.

Good win for Seattle.  Lockett and Metcalfe on the scoresheet. The D went okay too.  
The Bangles (on purpose) win in OT against the Vikings. 
The 49ers gave up tons of points in the second half and nearly let in the Lions.
Steelers started badly but came good against the Bills who looked really bad.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Watching the Chiefs and Browns - I’m finding the team colours ( or is it colors?) confusing as a spectator, the QB must be struggling to quickly identify his receiver.
		
Click to expand...

Aim at a red shirt for kcc or white shirt for cleveland. Should be simple enough. As a Browns fan, I'm loving this so far!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2021)

Well, I'm loving the offense...!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 12, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Gents - Im a browns fan... you've got nothing on me!!!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both! 👍🏻


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 12, 2021)

Packers look poor 💩
AR must regret turning up to play.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 14, 2021)

Raiders win 😁

Crazy ending (and analysis)


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 14, 2021)

We had a great American football team for twenty years over here, but most of it moved to Tampa, unfortunately.

And our pathetic baseball team is a fully owned subsidiary of your Liverpool football club [seriously] , which may explain why our infielders kick so many ground balls.

Our new quarterback looks promising, but our running backs like to roll the ball along the ground at the most inopportune moments and our defensive secondary is a  sieve.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 19, 2021)

Another weekend of games is upon us. 

My Seattle Seahawks host a Titans team that were handed their backsides last weekend. Wonder if we can keep their run game quiet and then get to Tannehill like the Cardinals did last week. Go Hawks!!!

Could see the AFC West all with a 100% record (on paper at least)

Be interesting to see how the Packers go after one of the most abject performances I have ever seen last week. I’m quietly hoping they suck again


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 19, 2021)

Not expecting a Raiders win, lots of missing front line players, hope Carr doesn't join that list.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 19, 2021)

Jimmy G being his usual crappy self for the 49ers. Can’t be long before Trey Lance gets a few snaps


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 19, 2021)

Jets QB is going well.....


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 19, 2021)

Masterclass from Carr with no running game, defence were impressive 😁👍


----------



## Captainron (Sep 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Jets QB is going well.....
		
Click to expand...

Nightmare for the lad


----------



## Captainron (Sep 20, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Another weekend of games is upon us.

My Seattle Seahawks host a Titans team that were handed their backsides last weekend. Wonder if we can keep their run game quiet and then get to Tannehill like the Cardinals did last week. Go Hawks!!!

Could see the AFC West all with a 100% record (on paper at least)

Be interesting to see how the Packers go after one of the most abject performances I have ever seen last week. I’m quietly hoping they suck again
		
Click to expand...

Couldn’t keep the run quiet. Derek Henry smashed us. 😡


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 20, 2021)

Solid win for CLE away in Houston! Lets go Browns!!!!!


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice long field goal from Zuerlein to win the game for Dallas against LAC. Especially sweet after he blobbed 4 easy points last week.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 23, 2021)

Totally abject performance by the Dolphins. I could only watch until half time. Utter garbage. Flores must now depart.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Couldn’t keep the run quiet. Derek Henry smashed us. 😡
		
Click to expand...

On a positive note - I like Shane Waldron's play calling (for the most part) so far. Just need to dial back relying on the big plays and take some more TE crossing routes and 5-15 yard chunkers. BUT the D-line has been a nice surprise. Having not done anything last season, 5(or 6?) Sacks through 2 games is encouraging. 

But yes, we absolutely threw that game away - which we can't afford to do, since the other teams in the division all look good.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

Great win for Dallas against the previously unbeaten Panthers.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			Great win for Dallas against the previously unbeaten Panthers.
		
Click to expand...

I loved the Hard Knocks series they just did. 

Super stoked with a win over the Niners for the Seahawks. Now to take on the Rams!


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

Captainron said:



*I loved the Hard Knocks series they just did.*

Super stoked with a win over the Niners for the Seahawks. Now to take on the Rams!
		
Click to expand...

On my watchlist


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 10, 2021)

Another great day out at white Hart lane for the NFL today. Not the best game we've had the pleasure of but neither team is exactly ripping up trees!

Can't wait to go back next week!


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 12, 2021)

Gruden resigns.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2021)

Everyone's favourites the Cowboys have started well 😁 is it too early to start to dream? 👀
BTW what has happened to the Chiefs, gone from world beaters to looking bang average 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Everyone's favourites the Cowboys have started well 😁 is it too early to start to dream? 👀
BTW what has happened to the Chiefs, gone from world beaters to looking bang average 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Chiefs defence is about the worst in the NFL, Offense is having to score every time they have the ball and even Mahomes isn't that good. A few  more turnovers than normal and racking up the losses.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Chiefs defence is about the worst in the NFL, Offense is having to score every time they have the ball and even Mahomes isn't that good. A few  more turnovers than normal and racking up the losses.
		
Click to expand...

Try the Seahawks defense. It’s like a sieve…..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Try the Seahawks defense. It’s like a sieve…..
		
Click to expand...

It's not the worst Seahawks defense I've seen in my years....but it's close.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Try the Seahawks defense. It’s like a sieve…..
		
Click to expand...

And Wilson crocked...


----------



## Piece (Oct 18, 2021)

Dallas win in overtime, doing their best to not to win with over 100 yards in penalties. Looking at the stats (and watching the game) it shouldn't have been that close.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 18, 2021)

Good bounce back win at Denver.
Not sure if we were good or Denver poor.
Our pass rush was immense.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 24, 2021)

Holy crap! The Chiefs are 27-0 down at half time against the Titans.


----------



## DanFST (Oct 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Holy crap! The Chiefs are 27-0 down at half time against the Titans.
		
Click to expand...

Got odds of 4.95 for them to win money line.

Easy money.


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2021)

Dallas 😱


----------



## Captainron (Nov 8, 2021)

Very strange set of results this weekend. Great to see though.


----------



## Piece (Nov 14, 2021)

Dallas 🤩


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 14, 2021)

Watched the Steelers Lions game 💩💩


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched the Steelers Lions game 💩💩
		
Click to expand...


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 21, 2021)

Vikings/Packers what a game


----------



## Captainron (Nov 21, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Vikings/Packers what a game
		
Click to expand...

Superb. The whole early window was good tonight


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 22, 2021)

That's the raiders season done, apart from one drive the raiders offense looked clueless.
New head coach and maybe QB next season.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2021)

The Seahawks are in a world of pain this season. Can’t seem to score points which is a real concern. It’s a tough old league. I fear there will be a few lean years ahead while it gets rebuilt


----------



## Piece (Nov 22, 2021)

Cowboys Chief was supposed to be an offense masterclass. Anything but. Awesome pressure from the Chiefs left Dak nowhere to go - sacked 5 times.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2021)

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/dema...-star-found-dead-at-his-home-aged-33-12491462

RIP - Legend 😢


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 12, 2021)

Think we've given up for the season and have signed up as the KC practice squad 🤯


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 12, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Think we've given up for the season and have signed up as the KC practice squad 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Not a clever idea trampling over the Chiefs logo prior to kick off.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm not predicting a Tampa Bay--New England matchup in the Super Bowl, but it's looking possible.
The media hype for that would supercede anythiing since the 1971 Ali-Frazier match at Madison Square Garden.

Changing the subject, is Oleksandr Usyk big enough to challenge Tyson Fury?
We don't have any yanks who pose a current threat.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'm not predicting a Tampa Bay--New England matchup in the Super Bowl, but it's looking possible.
The media hype for that would supercede anythiing since the 1971 Ali-Frazier match at Madison Square Garden.

*Changing the subject, is Oleksandr Usyk big enough to challenge Tyson Fury?*
We don't have any yanks who pose a current threat.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

That was a pretty straightforward reply.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'd back Fury.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'm not predicting a Tampa Bay--New England matchup in the Super Bowl, but it's looking possible.
The media hype for that would supercede anythiing since the 1971 Ali-Frazier match at Madison Square Garden.

Changing the subject, is Oleksandr Usyk big enough to challenge Tyson Fury?
We don't have any yanks who pose a current threat.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to see the pats play against anyone in the final 😁👍


----------



## Captainron (Dec 16, 2021)

Jags bin Urban Meyer after some pretty bad stories emerge over his coaching style and some incidents with staff and players.

The Jags are perennial basement dwellers and this is just indicative of how shocking the whole organisation really is.


----------



## JT77 (Dec 17, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'm not predicting a Tampa Bay--New England matchup in the Super Bowl, but it's looking possible.
.
		
Click to expand...

after watching the Bills v Bucs game I’d say that’s exactly what the officials want, the Pi calls made and not called were disgusting!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 19, 2021)

JT77 said:



			after watching the Bills v Bucs game I’d say that’s exactly what the officials want, the Pi calls made and not called were disgusting!
		
Click to expand...

On a rare Saturday night game last night, the Patriots made me wish that the cable had gone out.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 19, 2021)

Lions smashed the Cardinals 😳😳


----------



## JT77 (Dec 19, 2021)

Glad to see the pats lose, hopefully we can turn them next week, see how the calls go!!
Real mad one in Detroit, cards have been very good, lions not so much lol it’s a funny old game haha


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2021)

Slog for Dallas in NY. Lions beating AZ? 😳


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 19, 2021)

Watched the Steelers/ titans game, how do the Steelers keep winning with no offense and why do the titans keep imploding 🤔


----------



## JT77 (Dec 19, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched the Steelers/ titans game, how do the Steelers keep winning with no offense and why do the titans keep imploding 🤔
		
Click to expand...

no Derrick Henry, huge miss for Titans. 
Steelers D is strong so if they get some points they have a shout at keeping it tight.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 19, 2021)

JT77 said:



			no Derrick Henry, huge miss for Titans.
Steelers D is strong so if they get some points they have a shout at keeping it tight.
		
Click to expand...

Their tubby middle aged QB somehow manages to hit 6 or 7 vital screens a game and keep moving the chains. 

They have to go in for a new one in the draft this coming season.


----------



## JT77 (Dec 19, 2021)

Big Ben is looking a little tender for sure, but as you say, he keeps the chains moving.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 20, 2021)

Saints nilled the Bucs?!?!?

Results this season have been super interesting so far.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 20, 2021)

JT77 said:



			no Derrick Henry, huge miss for Titans.
Steelers D is strong so if they get some points they have a shout at keeping it tight.
		
Click to expand...

Huge miss especially when the back up missed a few downs towards the end  helped, but the titans coughed up the ball too many times and the kicker got the points. More down to the titans than the Steelers D imo.

See if the Raiders can beat. Browns thirds string tonight and unbelievably if they do it's puts them back in the wildcard hunt 🥺🤯


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2021)

All not happy in the Washington camp;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/american-football/59804312


----------



## babylonsinger (Dec 28, 2021)

Been another dismal season for the Giants. More FG's than offensive TD's is truly abysmal. Looking at a terrible cap situation after some poor spending by Gettleman. Can't even catch a break with the Bears coming back to beat Seattle and ruin any chance of two Top 5 draft picks


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2021)

babylonsinger said:



			Been another dismal season for the Giants. More FG's than offensive TD's is truly abysmal. Looking at a terrible cap situation after some poor spending by Gettleman. Can't even catch a break with the Bears coming back to beat Seattle and ruin any chance of two Top 5 draft picks
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Seahawks have been shocking this year. Writing has been on the wall for a few years now really. 
Think Pete Carroll and Russel Wilson will be gone in 3 weeks time. Russ will probably head to New Orleans. But we don’t have any first round picks as it stands so picking up a decent young QB is not likely. Time to rebuild in Seattle


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Yup. Seahawks have been shocking this year. Writing has been on the wall for a few years now really.
Think Pete Carroll and Russel Wilson will be gone in 3 weeks time. Russ will probably head to New Orleans. But we don’t have any first round picks as it stands so picking up a decent young QB is not likely. Time to rebuild in Seattle
		
Click to expand...

You can have Carr, we'll take Wilson.
We can remarkably make the playoffs.
Colts this weekend and they've lost Wentz to Covid, apparently they have been on the phone to Rivers. Weird season .


----------



## babylonsinger (Dec 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Yup. Seahawks have been shocking this year. Writing has been on the wall for a few years now really.
Think Pete Carroll and Russel Wilson will be gone in 3 weeks time. Russ will probably head to New Orleans. But we don’t have any first round picks as it stands so picking up a decent young QB is not likely. Time to rebuild in Seattle
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling the Giants may put some ridiculous trade package together for Russ. Nothing against him but I hope not. The offense needs an almost complete overhaul and we are suffering now for years of awful drafting. It would appear there is still a year or two of further abject failure to come though given they are rumoured to be keeping Judge when a new GM should be allowed to bring in his head coach and QB if necessary. 

Seattle, whilst not as far down the ladder, also appear to lack franchise cornerstones after a few years of questionable drafting and bad trades


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2021)

RIP an NFL legend;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-59814542


----------



## Yorkhacker (Dec 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			RIP an NFL legend;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-59814542

Click to expand...

Sad. Will always remember him as THE voice of American Football when it first came on television over here


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 29, 2021)

Watched this this morning and had a wee tear in the eye. As Yorkh says, for the UK he was the voice of the NFL, Madden/Summerall were the NFL's Alliss & Hay



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475998562144108545


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2021)

Character of the game.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jan 1, 2022)

Another one gone:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...01/dan-reeves-death-nfl-coach-falcons-broncos


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Another one gone:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...01/dan-reeves-death-nfl-coach-falcons-broncos

Click to expand...

Sad news, those Super Bowl losses with the Broncos was gutting at the time.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jan 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Sad news, those Super Bowl losses with the Broncos was gutting at the time.
		
Click to expand...

And so ironic that he lost a Super Bowl to the Broncos!


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 2, 2022)

Antonio Brown takes off jersey mid game and walks off 🤪.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 2, 2022)

Brilliant win for the Raiders 👏👏👏


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2022)

Even better win for the “Bangles”


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2022)

FELL75 said:



			Antonio Brown takes off jersey mid game and walks off 🤪.
		
Click to expand...

The guy is a proper crank. Too many teams have binned him off because his talent outweighs the admin.


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 2, 2022)

Captainron said:



			The guy is a proper crank. Too many teams have binned him off because his talent outweighs the admin.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, seen some odd things in this game but walking off mid game...


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 2, 2022)

Some finish to the Bengals Chiefs game too👍


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2022)

FELL75 said:



			Indeed, seen some odd things in this game but walking off mid game...
		
Click to expand...

Aryans straight in with a statement about him no longer being a member of the Bucaneers. So close to the pointy end of the season. Playoff berth secured and a chance at another ring and the idiot walks out!?!? Unreal


----------



## GaryK (Jan 3, 2022)

Cards back to winning ways!
All to play for in week 18 (yeah, I know week 18 doesn't sound right) - Rams vs 49ers | Cards vs Seahawks to decide who wins NFC West.

RISE UP RED SEA!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2022)

GaryK said:



			Cards back to winning ways!
All to play for in week 18 (yeah, I know week 18 doesn't sound right) - Rams vs 49ers | Cards vs Seahawks to decide who wins NFC West.

RISE UP RED SEA!
		
Click to expand...

As a Seahawks fan, I would love to rain on that parade. Finish off with a bit of a performance. 

Big decisions to be made in Seattle over the next couple of weeks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2022)

A few interesting plays here for those who might have missed them;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/american-football/59863032


----------



## DanFST (Jan 4, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Aryans straight in with a statement about him no longer being a member of the Bucaneers. So close to the pointy end of the season. Playoff berth secured and a chance at another ring and the idiot walks out!?!? Unreal
		
Click to expand...

Guy completely changed after the Burfict hit. Needs serious help.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 4, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Guy completely changed after the Burfict hit. Needs serious help.
		
Click to expand...

Known as FAB by the Raiders.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 10, 2022)

Black Monday started early in the NFL with Vic Fangio going in Denver and Mike Zimmer in Minnesota.   To nobody's surprise, Matt Nagy is out in Chicago but Bryan Flores in Miami was unexpected.  A result of a power struggle with the owner who is totally in love with Michigan's Jim Harbaugh (aka the biggest nutter in the game).   Joe Judge will surely go from the Giants later today.

Both Bucs' co-ordinators, Byron Leftwich and Todd Bowles have already interviewed for the vacant Jacksonville job and no-one is sure if "Pit Boss" Rich Biasaccia will have the interim tag taken off him in Las Vegas.

And anyone who has not seen the highlights of the Chargers v Raiders game last night, just watch them.  It's one of the greatest regular season games ever played.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 10, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Aryans straight in with a statement about him no longer being a member of the Bucaneers. So close to the pointy end of the season. Playoff berth secured and a chance at another ring and the idiot walks out!?!? Unreal
		
Click to expand...

Antonio Brown is a complete lunatic who was lucky to even be on the roster after his vaccination card stunt.  A case of the Bucs having no receivers for the game in Carolina two weeks ago.   He was screaming in the locker room at half-time about not getting enough targets and then did a diva act on the sideline which is when Arians told him to get off the field.   My podcast co-host, TJ Rives can be seen in all the clips of Brown throwing down his jersey and pads (TJ is in the red jacket behind).  Brown then got an Uber from the stadium to La Guardia airport where the driver was live tweeting.   The Bucs then waited four days going through the necessary NFL protocols and legal steps before releasing him.   He is history in the game now.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 10, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Black Monday started early in the NFL with Vic Fangio going in Denver and Mike Zimmer in Minnesota.   To nobody's surprise, Matt Nagy is out in Chicago but* Bryan Flores in Miami was unexpected. * A result of a power struggle with the owner who is totally in love with Michigan's Jim Harbaugh (aka the biggest nutter in the game).   Joe Judge will surely go from the Giants later today.

Both Bucs' co-ordinators, Byron Leftwich and Todd Bowles have already interviewed for the vacant Jacksonville job and no-one is sure if "Pit Boss" Rich Biasaccia will have the interim tag taken off him in Las Vegas.

And anyone who has not seen the highlights of the Chargers v Raiders game last night, just watch them.  It's one of the greatest regular season games ever played.
		
Click to expand...

Fins twitter not impressed at all. Most asking the same question, why not Greier?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Black Monday started early in the NFL with Vic Fangio going in Denver and Mike Zimmer in Minnesota.   To nobody's surprise, Matt Nagy is out in Chicago but Bryan Flores in Miami was unexpected.  A result of a power struggle with the owner who is totally in love with Michigan's Jim Harbaugh (aka the biggest nutter in the game).   Joe Judge will surely go from the Giants later today.

Both Bucs' co-ordinators, Byron Leftwich and Todd Bowles have already interviewed for the vacant Jacksonville job and no-one is sure if "Pit Boss" Rich Biasaccia will have the interim tag taken off him in Las Vegas.

And anyone who has not seen the highlights of the Chargers v Raiders game last night, just watch them.  It's one of the greatest regular season games ever played.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Carroll will survive in Seattle?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 10, 2022)

An interesting one - that would lead to the bigger question for the franchise on whether to keep Russell Wilson.   I think Carroll has reached the end of his shelf life but you don't get rid of a decent QB, albeit a second-tier one like Wilson.   They don't grow on trees and there are no top quality prospects in the 2022 draft.  Then again, I don't think Ryan Fitzpatrick has played for Seattle yet ....


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 10, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Black Monday started early in the NFL with Vic Fangio going in Denver and Mike Zimmer in Minnesota.   To nobody's surprise, Matt Nagy is out in Chicago but Bryan Flores in Miami was unexpected.  A result of a power struggle with the owner who is totally in love with Michigan's Jim Harbaugh (aka the biggest nutter in the game).   Joe Judge will surely go from the Giants later today.

Both Bucs' co-ordinators, Byron Leftwich and Todd Bowles have already interviewed for the vacant Jacksonville job and no-one is sure if "Pit Boss" Rich Biasaccia will have the interim tag taken off him in Las Vegas.

And anyone who has not seen the highlights of the Chargers v Raiders game last night, just watch them.  It's one of the greatest regular season games ever played.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't get to watch it due to the time, it seems consistent with Raiders winning when I don't watch live. Going to be hard not to give DC a contract extension.
Rumour is Harburgh will get HC position ( in the raiders forums)

Carson wentz 😲🤯


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 10, 2022)

PS, Do you think any team in the NFL would have taken the knee and settle for a tie ?
I couldn't see it , especially against a divisional rival.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 10, 2022)

If they had done that, several Vegas sports books would have lost millions as they were a lot of long-shot combination bets on the Jags beating the Colts and then the Raiders-Chargers ending in a tie.  It would have been funny as hell.   But then the Raiders would have wound up going to Kansas City in the first round of the playoffs which is why they carried on driving for the winning fieldgoal.    That was so nearly the end of Ben Roethlisberger's career - that fieldgoal misses, the Steelers miss the playoffs and Ben is retired.  As it is, he gets to go to Arrowhead and watch his team get their brains beaten out next weekend whilst he tries to complete a pass of more than five yards downfield.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 10, 2022)

The Bucs in 2014 deliberately played to lose to gain the No.1 overall pick but the Titans were doing the same in their game.   The Bucs rested all their starters and ran about four different plays the entire second half.   I had a podcast last week talking about strange season finales and this game came up as one of them.

If they had done the same in the last game of the 1988 season, they would have picked third in the 89 draft and not fifth.   By beating the Lions in that meaningless game, Detroit drafted Barry Sanders and the Bucs got LB Broderick Thomas .....  who?   Exactly.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 13, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Fins twitter not impressed at all. Most asking the same question, why not Greier?
		
Click to expand...

Was a bit of a surprise, particularly with a 2nd winning season.  However, the D flashed but caved at crucial times, Tua hasn't progressed, the oline is (still) a disaster and the running game only picked up when we picked up Duke Johnson on waivers (and then only started him when the others all got covid even though it was obvious from his performances that he was better than the others).
Apparently, he was asked to make changes to the staff & refused - he was then fired.
Grier likely saved due to the 2021 draft - two in the all-rookie team (Holland & Waddle) and a 3rd (Philips) who was likely close. However, the interesting thing will be if the new coach wants to work with Grier (he likely gets 're-assigned' like Tannebaun was a few years ago).
All makes the offseason interesting though


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Black Monday started early in the NFL with Vic Fangio going in Denver and Mike Zimmer in Minnesota.   To nobody's surprise, Matt Nagy is out in Chicago but Bryan Flores in Miami was unexpected.  A result of a power struggle with the owner who is totally in love with Michigan's Jim Harbaugh (aka the biggest nutter in the game).   Joe Judge will surely go from the Giants later today.

Both Bucs' co-ordinators, Byron Leftwich and Todd Bowles have already interviewed for the vacant Jacksonville job and no-one is sure if "Pit Boss" Rich Biasaccia will have the interim tag taken off him in Las Vegas.

And anyone who has not seen the highlights of the Chargers v Raiders game last night, just watch them.  It's one of the greatest regular season games ever played.
		
Click to expand...

And as you said, Judge got fired as well.
I want nothing to do with Harbaugh.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2022)

Anyone would think the main argument in Miami was a coach who wanted to draft Herbert and an owner who wanted Tua.    You can just imagine that one playing out in owner-coach meetings until Flores got fired.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm on a Vegas sports station tonight previewing the Wild Card games and talking about coaching hires.   I'm taking Bengals, Chiefs and Bills in the AFC (really going on a limb there) and the Bucs (quelle surprise), Niners and Cardinals for two upsets in the NFC.  And then I will spend at least 48 hours laughing at images of Jerry Jones chewing a turd sandwich in his Dallas luxury box.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I'm on a Vegas sports station tonight previewing the Wild Card games and talking about coaching hires.   I'm taking Bengals, Chiefs and Bills in the AFC (really going on a limb there) and the Bucs (quelle surprise), Niners and Cardinals for two upsets in the NFC.  And then I will spend at least 48 hours laughing at images of Jerry Jones chewing a turd sandwich in his Dallas luxury box.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll be pleased with that absolute mauling of the Eagles.

Buffalo looked decent too. Josh Allen played like everyone thinks he can and not like he had been.

Pleased to see the “Bangles” get through with all those awesome rookies


----------



## Piece (Jan 17, 2022)

$2bn stadium not high enough to stop a punt hitting the jumbotron 😄


----------



## Piece (Jan 17, 2022)

Bizarre last couple of mins at AT&T! Game of literally inches and seconds...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2022)

Got 5 out of 5 so far with the Cardinals tonight - I could end up top billing on the Vegas radio station I work for this week with predictions like this.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2022)

Piece said:



			Bizarre last couple of mins at AT&T! Game of literally inches and seconds...
		
Click to expand...

Funny as hell - what is it with Cowboy coaches and mental mistakes on and off the field?    First the Clapper now McCarthy.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Funny as hell - what is it with Cowboy coaches and mental mistakes on and off the field?    First the Clapper now McCarthy.
		
Click to expand...

How undisciplined is that team though. Cut out the penalties and they could have won. Terrible brain farts all the time.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2022)

Piece said:



			$2bn stadium not high enough to stop a punt hitting the jumbotron 😄
		
Click to expand...

Or stop your receivers being blinded when they need to make a catch.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2022)

Conspiracy theory of the year -  OC Kellen Moore called that QB draw on the final play knowing they would run out of time, McCarthy would get fired by Jerry Jones for it and he could take over as head coach.
The Cowboys need a coach who will stand up to Jerry "me and my family know how to be a GM" Jones  - ie, Bryan Flores.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Conspiracy theory of the year -  OC Kellen Moore called that QB draw on the final play knowing they would run out of time, McCarthy would get fired by Jerry Jones for it and he could take over as head coach.
The Cowboys need a coach who will stand up to Jerry "me and my family know how to be a GM" Jones  - ie, Bryan Flores.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. That’s a big stretch surely. Even for Dallas


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Wow. That’s a big stretch surely. Even for Dallas
		
Click to expand...


Its no Bobby coming back in the shower


----------



## Piece (Jan 17, 2022)

Captainron said:



			How undisciplined is that team though. Cut out the penalties and they could have won. Terrible brain farts all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Thats been one of the Cowboys problems over the last two seasons. So many penalites. 14 yesterday. Is that because they are trying too hard? Culture of the coaching team? 

To be fair it’s only because 49ers took their foot off the gas that the Cowboys had a sniff. Lots of show but no go.


----------



## babylonsinger (Jan 17, 2022)

How good were the Niners d-line? 5 sacks was it and seemingly constantly applying pressure on Dak. Niners seemed to lose a good few to injuries on the defensive side of the ball too


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 17, 2022)

Hoping for a cardinals win tonight over the cheque book rams.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 17, 2022)

Been a Cards fan since the early 80's - gutted that KO is 01:15 so will have to record and watch tomorrow.
RISE UP RED SEA!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2022)

Divisional playoffs now set
Bengals at Titans,  49ers at Packers,  Rams at Bucs, Bills at Chiefs.
I was 5/6 last week and will go Tennessee, Green Bay, LA and Kansas City this week.

The Rams have always given the Bucs trouble, their strength being their defensive line.  And we have our all-Pro RT Tristan Wirfs questionable and his back-up hobbling too.   I just think the Brady/Gronk train comes to an end this week and perhaps for good.     And as Buffalo, playoff rule No.6 - beware the team that looks totally unbeatable in the previous round.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Divisional playoffs now set
Bengals at Titans,  49ers at Packers,  Rams at Bucs, Bills at Chiefs.
I was 5/6 last week and will go Tennessee, Green Bay, LA and Kansas City this week.

The Rams have always given the Bucs trouble, their strength being their defensive line.  And we have our all-Pro RT Tristan Wirfs questionable and his back-up hobbling too.   I just think the Brady/Gronk train comes to an end this week and perhaps for good.     And as Buffalo, playoff rule No.6 - beware the team that looks totally unbeatable in the previous round.
		
Click to expand...

As a bills fan, I hope you’re wrong! Though fear you might be right. KC were poor earlier in the year and their D was on the rocks, but on O they look very good. Should make for a good game if nothing else. 
I’d love to see the Bucs lose, But it’s gonna be tough for the Rams, although I’m not sure how you stop Cupp. another exciting week all round with any luck.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2022)

The Rams have class on both sides of the ball. The coach is pretty darn good too. I’m just not sold on Stafford. He’s a bit too error prone and it comes out in big situations. This is one of those!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2022)

Get in Bengals 💪


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

That’s the Bills or the Chiefs in the Super Bowl. 

Super happy that the Bengals won but they’ll be smashed by either of those two next weekend


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

Wow!!! What a finish!!! 

So glad the Packers are gone!! Well done by the 49ers. Special teams are key to winning


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 23, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Wow!!! What a finish!!! 

So glad the Packers are gone!! Well done by the 49ers. Special teams are key to winning
		
Click to expand...

Rodgers fails to get it done again, flat track bully 🤣

Just need the Chiefs to perform tonight to make it a good weekend.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2022)

Very happy for the Niners as it means if the Bucs win tonight, they host the NFC Championship Game.  Rodgers is a dick who has probably played his last game in Green Bay.   A friend of mine is the PR Director there and is absolutely sick of him.      Amazing performance by Burrow to lead the Bengals over Tennessee in spite of nine sacks.  If Cincinnati ever get him an offensive line, he is going to be incredible.


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2022)

Caught the highlights and well pleased for the 49ers getting a win on the road at GB. Minerals to execute that FG at end.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2022)

The Packers' special teams have been appalling all year and ranked 32nd in the NFL across the metrics.  And it came back to haunt them.  
The over/under of uses of the phrase "frozen tundra" will now thankfully come in well below casino forecasts.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 23, 2022)

Bucs looking very flat, could this be Brady's last game ?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

Rams are bossing this on both sides. Look every bit a Super Bowl team


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 23, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Bucs looking very flat, could this be Brady's last game ?
		
Click to expand...

We can but hope.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 23, 2022)

What are the rams doing! unreal turnover, then gift it back! Madness!!


----------



## babylonsinger (Jan 23, 2022)

Rams should be out of sight - fumble on the goal line just before half time, Kupp fumbling trying to gain an extra yard and then the early snap by the center. Weddle got extremely lucky. At least they've composed themselves on this drive


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

Doing their best to stuff this up. Stupid.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 23, 2022)

My days! Rams are going end up in OT here.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

McVeigh needs to be beaten with a big stick here! Throw the damn ball! Your run game has been dodgy. 

Throw it you blooming moron!


----------



## JT77 (Jan 23, 2022)

It’s been absolutely nuts!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

brain dead coaching and execution


----------



## JT77 (Jan 23, 2022)

This is a nosebleed of monumental proportions from the rams.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 23, 2022)

What a comeback unbelievable drama


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 23, 2022)

Wtf are the rams doing


----------



## JT77 (Jan 23, 2022)

What a finish! Wow!


----------



## babylonsinger (Jan 23, 2022)

What a finish


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

That game was a shocker. The result should never have been in doubt. The coach dropped his arse and tried to outlast them. Pathetic strategy until they had to go and do something to pull it out of the fire. 

They moved 70 yards when they threw the ball. What a surprise! That’s what they did in the first half when they walked all over the Bucs. 

The Rams have 4 very good receivers and he didn’t use them in the second half. 

I don’t even support the Rams but I am so miffed about how stupid they are for some reason


----------



## babylonsinger (Jan 23, 2022)

Captainron said:



			That game was a shocker. The result should never have been in doubt. The coach dropped his arse and tried to outlast them. Pathetic strategy until they had to go and do something to pull it out of the fire.

They moved 70 yards when they threw the ball. What a surprise! That’s what they did in the first half when they walked all over the Bucs.

The Rams have 4 very good receivers and he didn’t use them in the second half.

I don’t even support the Rams but I am so miffed about how stupid they are for some reason
		
Click to expand...

Two of the four turnovers the Rams gave up were on pass plays. After Akers fumbled at the end of the first half there would be no way I'd let him make that mistake again - he should be super relieved


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

3 road wins so far……could it be 4?

This was the top matchup on paper coming into this week. Hope it’s a good one


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 23, 2022)

3 great divisional games. Thought chief bills would be the best, tough act to follow..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2022)

Half-heartedly watched the highlights of the KC v Buffalo game - wow!

As for the Bucs, they should have lost that game by 30 points but the Rams kept giving them chances to come back.   And they did.   Tampa social media was going mental over the referees cheating in the first half (totally ridiculous of course) and are now all over Todd Bowles for calling the blitz on the pass play to Kupp.    But the Bucs were second best in that game and got beaten because of three quarters of poor play.  Losing the All-Pro RT Tristan Wirfs really hurt as did the loss of WR Chris Godwin a month ago.

When do pitchers and catchers report for spring training?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2022)

Captainron said:



			McVeigh needs to be beaten with a big stick here! Throw the damn ball! Your run game has been dodgy.

Throw it you blooming moron!
		
Click to expand...

No you have to call run there.  The Bucs are out of timeouts and you can take it down to 1:20 remaining before punting inside the Buc 20.   40 seconds = 6 plays in a hurry-up offense.   You cannot assume your back will fumble.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2022)

Sounds like some tasty highlights to watch! I retired after seeing the Rams go up 27-3


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Chiefs, incredible finish to the game.

Another QB shootout to look forward to next week.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 24, 2022)

PS, whats your thoughts on Brady and the Gronk now ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2022)

Brady was saying all the positive stuff last night that you would expect.  But it is not a decision you make on the night of a tough playoff loss.  
He has one year left on his contract which is base salary only so no cap effect to the team- same with Gronk.   If one goes, the other will.

This might sound strange but I now have no interest in the rest of the season - once the Bucs are out, it's the NHL and MLB for me.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			No you have to call run there.  The Bucs are out of timeouts and you can take it down to 1:20 remaining before punting inside the Buc 20.   40 seconds = 6 plays in a hurry-up offense.   You cannot assume your back will fumble.
		
Click to expand...

It was sonething I was shouting from about 5 minutes gone in the second half. The changed their play style to linit mistakes and takeaways but forgot they needed to keep scoring points. That's the bit that killed me. I know you can't plan for fumbles BUT they shouldn't have needed to if they had let the ball go in Q3 to keep the scoreboard moving.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2022)

Caught all the Chiefs v Bills highlights! WOW! JUST WOW!!! looks like one of the greatest games ever played. The whole weekend was just spectacular!


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Caught all the Chiefs v Bills highlights! WOW! JUST WOW!!! looks like one of the greatest games ever played. The whole weekend was just spectacular!
		
Click to expand...


was a stunning game, planned to watch the first quarter and ended up staying up till overtime was done, felt like watching a highlights reel at the end!


----------



## JT77 (Jan 25, 2022)

It was a magnificent game, however, as a bills fan i am totally ruined. Just squib kick the ball, take a couple secs off the clock! OT needs a rethink too I believe.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2022)

The level of stupidity being shown by some Buc fans on social media in the last 24 hours is simply breathtaking.  They are accusing the NFL of deliberately putting a referee in charge who has a grudge against the Bucs the same as his father did when he was an official.  That calls made perfectly within the rules were actually biased and only made to ensure the Bucs did not repeat as champions.   Social media has unfortunately given too many people a mouthpiece when they should not be left alone with a computer without adult supervision.

Oh well - some of them are still complaining about a 100% correct call from the 1999 NFC Championship game being wrong and also fixed against the team.    Perhaps they can spend the next month wondering if Tom Brady will return for another season.  I've had to kick nearly a dozen out of the BUCPOWER Facebook account I run for things they were posting yesterday.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2022)

JT77 said:



			It was a magnificent game, however, as a bills fan i am totally ruined. Just squib kick the ball, take a couple secs off the clock! OT needs a rethink too I believe.
		
Click to expand...

I do understand the overtime issues but football is a two-way sport and you have to be able to stop a team.  If you allow a team to go the length of the field and score a touchdown, perhaps that is enough.
The Buffalo fanbase is definitely one of the four most tortured in the NFL along with Minnesota, Cleveland and Detroit.   Having experienced the euphoria of a Super Bowl victory in person, I can only console you that the wait is worth it when it finally does happen.   And you have the QB, coach, front office and ownership to make it happen in Upstate New York.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I do understand the overtime issues but football is a two-way sport and you have to be able to stop a team.  If you allow a team to go the length of the field and score a touchdown, perhaps that is enough.
The Buffalo fanbase is definitely one of the four most tortured in the NFL along with Minnesota, Cleveland and Detroit.   Having experienced the euphoria of a Super Bowl victory in person, I can only console you that the wait is worth it when it finally does happen.   And you have the QB, coach, front office and ownership to make it happen in Upstate New York.
		
Click to expand...

Would it not be fair to allow both sides the chance to score though ?
If a teams defence is gassed after 60 minutes of play, is it right to allow the team that has first posession that advantage.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 25, 2022)

JT77 said:



			It was a magnificent game, however, as a bills fan i am totally ruined. Just squib kick the ball, take a couple secs off the clock! OT needs a rethink too I believe.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.espn.co.uk/nfl/insider/...ues-fairness-questions-suggested-alternatives


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2022)

The overtime issue has been going on for years - and always comes up after a game like this.   They did change the rules a few years ago to allow a team a possession if the others had kicked a fieldgoal on their first possession.  Until then it was first score wins.   The college system of each team going from the 25-yard line is just mad with teams each scoring four or five times in a row.

NFL rule changes come about each off-season.  There is a committee of former players, former and current coaches, owners and select media who get together to look at potential issues.  Some rules have been brought in and then removed (challenging pass interference penalties for example).   

My own view is yes each team should have at one possession and then next score wins.  I remember talking about this two or three times on air when I worked for Sky Sports nearly 20 years ago.  Nick Halling and I were always in agreement so Big Kev had to take the alternate view even though he agreed with us.  

But it was a group decision to have the overtime rules as they are now and accepted by all 32 teams.  It is always the fanbase who have been hard done by who scream the loudest.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2022)

Sean Payton is leaving the Saints.    He must have another job lined up.    I had to interview him when he was QB of the Leicester Panthers in the British League in 1987. He was an asshole then too and hasn't changed.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sean Payton is leaving the Saints.    He must have another job lined up.    I had to interview him when he was QB of the Leicester Panthers in the British League in 1987. He was an asshole then too and hasn't changed.
		
Click to expand...

Please not the Raiders then.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sean Payton is leaving the Saints.    He must have another job lined up.    I had to interview him when he was QB of the *Leicester Panthers i*n the British League in 1987. He was an asshole then too and hasn't changed.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder how many people on here played the game. Me I had a couple of seasons with Mansfield express. Happy days.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2022)

There were loads of really great people in the British League - I called a few finals over the years including one at Crystal Palace when I spent ages talking to someone I thought was one of the coaches and it was Jermaine Jackson, only finding out when he excused himself to sing the anthems.   Payton was just a nob the entire year there.   Don't think I ever covered a Mansfield game though.   The biggest nob ever in the history of the British game was Victor Ebubedike or Victor X Mohammed as he changed his name to.  Long story but me calling him a dick and walking off with a TV crew to interview someone else actually got me an exclusive with the Fridge, William Perry in 1995.

I called Payton to Dallas on a podcast about two months ago.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Please not the Raiders then.
		
Click to expand...

You need to keep "Pit Boss" Rich on a permanent basis and my buddy Greg Olsen as the OC.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There were loads of really great people in the British League - I called a few finals over the years including one at Crystal Palace when I spent ages talking to someone I thought was one of the coaches and it was Jermaine Jackson, only finding out when he excused himself to sing the anthems.   Payton was just a nob the entire year there.   Don't think I ever covered a Mansfield game though.   The biggest nob ever in the history of the British game was *Victor Ebubedike* or Victor X Mohammed as he changed his name to.  Long story but me calling him a dick and walking off with a TV crew to interview someone else actually got me an exclusive with the Fridge, William Perry in 1995.

I called Payton to Dallas on a podcast about two months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Was he a running back 🤔 I went to a British final at QPRs ground many years ago. One of the teams being the Birmingham Bulls. Could I be wrong in thinking he played. Anyway. Mansfield we’re quite proud that they were one of the best teams that never had a single American play for them. We were on for winning the divisional title one of the years I played. We fell short against the  West Brom fireballs In the final game.  A few players from Black Country nailers, Stoke spitfires etc turned up.After the game they asked if we realised West Brom had playes a few “ ringers” from Birmingham Bulls.
by far and away the two toughest games I played in.
USAF BASE Mildenhall. They were a fantastic set of lads. Battered us about 48 -3. They said if the officers had been allowed to play they would of scored over 100 points. Apparently the officers were pilots and had been to the best universities in the USA. IT was the first time I had seen proper strapping and bandages applied to ankles,knees wrists etc. They were that kind they strapped up my knee.
Why my knee. A couple of months earlier we played an Hawaiian alumini team. They were bloody animals on the pitch. Gentlemen off it. Think 6 times all pro, ex canadian league players. Just brutal. We lost 80 odd nil. We had got to know the lads really well and mentioned Nottingham hoods had nigh on insisted they have a crack against them as the game was played at Nottingham Forest football ground.When they went on the Hawaiian lads knew Nottingham had turned up because the volume went up in the stadium. The Hawaiians raised there game for 10 mins and battered them. The Hawiaians first PAT. It sailed straight through the posts, over the roof of the Trent end and straight into the river Trent. We had played less than a minute. The Hawiains were asked not to kick after that as we would have no balls left. Every touchdown was followed by two points with the ball being run in. 
Me I lasted one play in that game. During a tackle on a wide receiver my knee was bent backwards and sideways. The pain was immense.6 weeks it cost me off work. 
Happy days.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 25, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Wonder how many people on here played the game. Me I had a couple of seasons with Mansfield express. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Played 3 or 4 seasons for the Oxford Saints in the early-mid 90's.
OLB, WR and Special Teams.
Played alongside Steve Connor who previously played for the Bears & Rams. 
We won the BAFL Division 2 title one season.
Motorbike accident put a premature end to my playing "career".

Even at 50 years old, I still miss playing so much and would love to "pad up" for one last game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2022)

GaryK said:



			Played 3 or 4 seasons for the Oxford Saints in the early-mid 90's.
OLB, WR and Special Teams.
Played alongside Steve Connor who previously played for the Bears & Rams.
We won the BAFL Division 2 title one season.
Motorbike accident put a premature end to my playing "career".

Even at 50 years old, I still miss playing so much and would love to "pad up" for one last game.
		
Click to expand...

I have a good pal who is 58/59 Years old. He has played rugby all his life. Still follows the local team. I had a beer with him a Couple of weeks ago. He was on about how he reads the game so well. He played a couple of days before we met up. He read the game well but his legs couldn’t keep up. He said he felt a tit with these young uns blasting past him 😂😂
I miss it,  but me body has gone. 😁


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes Ebubedike was a running back.  He scored the first international TD for GB as they beat France 7-0 at Walton & Hersham FC in the mid 80s with myself and Halling on the play-by-play.

He scored a meaningless late TD for the Monarchs in their first incarnation and got so far up his own backside.  When NFL Europe came back in 1995, he was assigned to the Monarchs again and the entire coaching staff and playing roster hated him with a passion.  They were running drills to get him killed by the defense.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Yes Ebubedike was a running back.  He scored the first international TD for GB as they beat France 7-0 at Walton & Hersham FC in the mid 80s with myself and Halling on the play-by-play.

He scored a meaningless late TD for the Monarchs in their first incarnation and got so far up his own backside.  When NFL Europe came back in 1995, he was assigned to the Monarchs again and the entire coaching staff and playing roster hated him with a passion.  *They were running drills to get him killed by the defense*.
		
Click to expand...

 🤔😳😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 26, 2022)

That was down to Coach Bobby Hammond, formerly with the Eagles but the spitting image of Shadow from Gladiators.  He was a great guy, hilarious interview but terrible coach.  But he had a young Brad Johnson at QB so the 95 Monarchs were not that bad on the field.   But I saw some those drills - the other players were loving it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bucs will be skint once AB takes you to the cleaners


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 26, 2022)

He is a complete headcase and no NFL team will touch him again.  I know the people in the Bucs' front office who have done their homework on this before he was released.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 26, 2022)

Just realised today is the anniversary of the Bucs winning Super Bowl XXXVII in San Diego.  And I was there.   I know which game I will be re-watching tonight


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487511746294292486


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2022)

Mr Brady, the one who has given me countless days of happiness. Has retired. cheers to the 2nd best ever GOAT.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 30, 2022)

The current situation with Brady is that he has not announced anything at all yet, nor have the Buccaneers.   It is two NFL writers who are reported the story Saturday.   
I have written an interim review piece pending the official announcement but if it is not true, then these two writers will have lost every bit of credibility they could ever have had.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The current situation with Brady is that he has not announced anything at all yet, nor have the Buccaneers.   It is two NFL writers who are reported the story Saturday.  
I have written an interim review piece pending the official announcement but if it is not true, then these two writers will have lost every bit of credibility they could ever have had.
		
Click to expand...

Did Brady’s team not put something on a social Media site which they have now taken down 🤔


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 30, 2022)

No - it is Jeff Darlington and one other who reported it.  None of the Tampa media people like Rick Stroud, Greg Auman or Jenna Laine have said anything. 
One of the guys I employ on my podcast network did a piece last night just generally speculating but nothing more.
To be honest though, it was Gasparilla in Tampa yesterday and the chance of anyone in the Bay Area being sober are pretty remote  ;-)


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2022)

Can anyone see the Bangles upsetting the Chiefs?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Can anyone see the Bangles upsetting the Chiefs?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, but I thought that last week Vs Titans.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 30, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Can anyone see the Bangles upsetting the Chiefs?
		
Click to expand...

It’s not even a contest at present.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

JT77 said:



			It’s not even a contest at present.
		
Click to expand...


and now it is..........


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2022)

This post season has been amazing so far. Just unreal .


----------



## JT77 (Jan 30, 2022)

Just switched back on, looks like the bengals decided to show up, fair play to them for sure.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2022)

Wtf are KC doing 🥴


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2022)

Mahomes bottle job!!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2022)

Awesome by the Bengals


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 30, 2022)

Another great finish.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2022)

Incredibly stupid by KC not to take the FG before the half.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2022)

Let hope it's not a 49ers Bengal SB.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 30, 2022)

WOW - JUST WOW!

What a comeback by the Bengals (helped by some really bad decisions from KC).


----------



## azazel (Jan 31, 2022)

Another cracker in California. That dropped interception by the 49ers tho


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2022)

Bengals v Rams

Doubt there are many/any bookign paying out on that Super Bowl forecast.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 31, 2022)

Borrows Vs Rams pass rush 😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2022)

Was watching the Kansas game and heard them do the chant then it got me thinking 

Washington have changed their name

Exeter Chiefs are changing their 

Will Kansas City be next ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2022)

No the Chiefs have said they will not do that.  Nor will the Chicago Blackhawks of the NHL who have probably the worst of the Native American logos of them all.
Washington have to be the Sentinels so they can have Keanu Reaves reprise his character of Shane Falco from "The Replacements".
The Cleveland Indians in baseball became the Cleveland Guardians for this season.  That will take some getting used to.

Then you also have the Florida State Seminoles in college football who really go overboard with the whole Native Indian thing - and the Atlanta Braves in baseball where the Tomahawk chop chant actually started.

The Woke Police will just have to keep on complaining.  The same way as the manical PETA mob do about any kind of animal issue in the States.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 1, 2022)

Tom Brady has just announced his retirement.  Well it was fun supporting a top team for two years!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 1, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tom Brady has just announced his retirement.  Well it was fun supporting a top team for two years!
		
Click to expand...

You can get Jameis back 😉


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 1, 2022)

Oh god no.  The most immature QB ever to take the field in Tampa (not the NFL as Johnny Manziel retired that award).    Way too much speculation yet on the future in Buc social media circles so I am staying out of the way for another month until free agency begins and the cap situations around the league play out.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 1, 2022)

Broncos up for sale, if we all chip it reckon we could afford it 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2022)

The Washington Commanders .......   err OK then.

So if by some miracle they got to the Super Bowl to play Kansas City, the President could go along to see the Commanders n' Chiefs game.        I'll get my cap.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2022)

Couldm have been worse, the Washington commandos and having to play without pants 😂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

Instead of the Pro Bowl, take the two teams with the worst records in the league: the Jaguars and Lions.   Let them play one game to determine the #1 overall pick in the NFL Draft.

A year ago today, Bucs beat the Chiefs to win their second Super Bowl.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 7, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Instead of the Pro Bowl, take the two teams with the worst records in the league: the Jaguars and Lions. *  Let them play one game to determine the #1 overall pick in the NFL Draft.*

A year ago today, Bucs beat the Chiefs to win their second Super Bowl.
		
Click to expand...

Who gets the pick, winners or losers?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

I've seen a game where teams were trying to lose.  No that one would go to the winners.  This was an idea put out by a friend of mine in the States.
But the Pro Bowl is absolute dog excrement.   The NHL All-Star game, also held in Vegas this weekend, was not a lot better.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 11, 2022)

How did Rogers win the MVP ???


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 11, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			How did Rogers win the MVP ???
		
Click to expand...

Not a clue! Should have been Brady or even Cooper Kupp!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Not a clue! Should have been Brady or even Cooper Kupp!!
		
Click to expand...

Or Burrows, without him there is no superbowl appearance.
PS - how does this fiddle work ?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 11, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			How did Rogers win the MVP ???
		
Click to expand...

Great stats but a flat track bully....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

The MVP was always coming to down to Rodgers or Brady.   Kupp won the triple crown for receiving but MVP will always be a QB now.   Rodgers was more important to the Packers than Brady was to the Bucs so he won.  Even as a Tampa Bay Bucs writer, I agreed with the decision.   Burrow was never in contention for it.  The Bengals are the epitomy of an average team who got the breaks in the past six weeks and are now in the Super Bowl.  There have been many teams like that over the years.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

My Super Bowl prediction was 33-13 Rams.  I was on a Vegas radio station this week and they called it "The prediction from furthest away".   More likely the prediction that will be furthest away.

I did call Super Bowl XX as the Bears by 30+.   I was at the Video Cafe that night at a Channel 4 party and Michael Brandon (Dempsey and Makepeace) ended up losing a beer to me over that one.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 11, 2022)

QB’s should be banned from any and all MVP votes. The ball is in their hands every play so of course they get to influence play more than all other positions. So few non QB’s have won it and it irks me. They’re overprotected on field too.

Rodgers didn’t deserve it for me. No QB does.

Kupp
Chase
Donald
Taylor
Samuel

Players who week in week out play brilliantly and change games.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 11, 2022)

@Pathetic Shark Dan Snyder under investigation again after a public accusation of inappropriate behaviour about a decade ago.

Is this guy the most hated owner out there?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

Snyder is a just a complete and utter tool.   The fact that he employed Bruce Allen as his GM for years was bad enough.    All the Washington fans hate Snyder, all the players who have left speak badly about him, the media hate him.    The NFL won't be able to force him out but he has been sitting on the naughty step at owners' meetings for so long, it has his name engraved on it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

Captainron said:



			QB’s should be banned from any and all MVP votes. The ball is in their hands every play so of course they get to influence play more than all other positions. So few non QB’s have won it and it irks me. They’re overprotected on field too.

Rodgers didn’t deserve it for me. No QB does.

Kupp
Chase
Donald
Taylor
Samuel

Players who week in week out play brilliantly and change games.
		
Click to expand...

The award is entitled "MOST VALUABLE PLAYER".   By its very description, a QB is always going to be the most valuable.
But consider in the strike-shortened 1982 season, a kicker won it.  Mark Moseley of the then-Redskins went 20 for 21 on fieldgoals and somehow got given the award.   Better than Joe Theismann getting it though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm going Rams 24-10


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2022)

I would love the Bengals to win this but I have the Rams at 9/1 a few weeks back when they made the playoffs.


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2022)

To keep with my Super Bowl tradition, tonight I will be fast asleep as it’s the most boring thing to ever be shown on TV


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			To keep with my Super Bowl tradition, tonight I will be fast asleep as it’s the most boring thing to ever be shown on TV
		
Click to expand...

It’s awesome


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2022)

I've been watching.   I just can't see the appeal.  Too many start and stops.   

Had several minutes looking at the coaches, sorry coordinators thumbing through their notes.    Not very entertaining.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2022)

It’s a physical chess match


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 14, 2022)

At least it looks like there's a 'game on' now!
Edit: And injury to key player Beckham could well be a key event!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2022)

Kupp should have been league MVP.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2022)

Watched the "Game-in-40" this morning on NFL Game Pass.   If the Bengals had won after that missed call on Jalen Ramsay, it would have been a travesty.    I am so pleased for Raheem Morris, the Rams' DC.  I got to know him well when he was head coach of the Bucs from 2009-11. He is one of the nicest human beings alive.   I hope he gets a head coaching job again one day.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Kupp should have been league MVP.
		
Click to expand...

He got one vote of the 50 from people who cover the game every day.  Rodgers got 32, Brady 17.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He got one vote of the 50 from people who cover the game every day.  Rodgers got 32, Brady 17.
		
Click to expand...

I get that but I just hate it being given to QB's.


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2022)

So disappointed, I used to watch a bit of this years ago on Channel 4 and so chose a team to support.  At the time I used to like the comedy show about a radio station; WKRP in Cincinnati, so I chose the Bengals.  They've been Tom Kite in all the years since but when I saw that they'd made the Superbowl I got a bit excited, oh well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 14, 2022)

Watched until half time, those bloody ad breaks, must be more ad time than playing time


----------



## pendodave (Feb 14, 2022)

I barely count as a part timer, but like most sports I think it rewards the amount of time you invest in following it.

Just caught up on youtube. Seemed to me to be a couple of pretty egregious reffing moments. The missed facemask and the not holding very much holding call. I guess they kind of cancelled themselves out. Do these cause much post-game angst in the US ?


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2022)

I lasted until the end of the first quarter, then it was 

Caught the snap highlights. I briefly saw a face-mask style "penalty" by the WR for the Bengals but not called? Maybe that is what Sharkie was on about above.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2022)

The future is bright with Burrow and that receiving corps but they need an offensive line.  They are not in the top three teams in the AFC - things just went right for them in the final two months - if Lamar Jackson of the Ravens does not get hurt, the Bengals don't even make the playoffs.    But they have the key pieces in place at this stage.

We did several features on Sky about why people support their teams and that WKRP reference came up a couple of times.   For me, the first game I ever saw on C4 in 1982 featured the Bucs beating Miami and I thought "that team in orange must be pretty good, I'll support them"....  14 straight losing seasons later.     Nick Halling became a Steeler fan for the same reason the previous week.   And he's spent 40 years freezing his ass off in Pittsburgh whilst I get a sun tan.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2022)

pendodave said:



			I barely count as a part timer, but like most sports I think it rewards the amount of time you invest in following it.

Just caught up on youtube. Seemed to me to be a couple of pretty egregious reffing moments. The missed facemask and the not holding very much holding call. I guess they kind of cancelled themselves out. Do these cause much post-game angst in the US ?
		
Click to expand...

Social media will lose its mind over it just like football here.  The facemask/push-off  that led to Higgins' touchdown was a bad missed call but it happens in all sports.  There are moron Buc fans out there who are still posting comments about the NFL paying the refs to fix the game for the Rams to beat the Bucs a month ago.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 18, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Social media will lose its mind over it just like football here.  The facemask/push-off  that led to Higgins' touchdown was a bad missed call but it happens in all sports.  There are moron Buc fans out there who are still posting comments about the NFL paying the refs to fix the game for the Rams to beat the Bucs a month ago.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the Saints fans are still moaning about the missed PI call 4 years ago in the NFC Champs game


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 18, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			I'm sure the Saints fans are still moaning about the missed PI call 4 years ago in the NFC Champs game
		
Click to expand...

Yes but that was against Sean Payton which negates any inconsistency  ;-)


----------



## putterman60 (Feb 20, 2022)

i`m new to the forum so i`m looking at bits and bobs ......... decided to post here rather than `Soccer` first

ok my team........... `Fly Eagles Fly` 
They got that monkey off their back a few years ago to win a SB 

If you like gridiron and have an openmind watch this 






anyway thats just for info

i also like College Football but no fav team


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 28, 2022)

The Bucs will be playing a home regular season game in Munich this coming season.    Their opponents have not yet been announced although Putin is rumoured to be interested.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 8, 2022)

Rumours of Rodgers getting a 200m deal, 153 guaranteed. 😱

Wilson to the Broncos.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 8, 2022)

Oh wow. Wilson to the Broncos 😳😳


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 8, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Oh wow. Wilson to the Broncos 😳😳
		
Click to expand...

AFC West QBs, Mahomes,Herbert,Wilson,Carr 😁


----------



## Captainron (Mar 9, 2022)

And now the Seahawks have released Bobby Wagner. Both Wilson and him drafted in 2012. Things did need to change. Will be interesting though


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 9, 2022)

Denver also gave up the rights to the coaches' first-born children, all of their Netflix account passwords, some chocolate cake and all the cash in their pockets.  That trade is the sort of thing you only see in fantasy leagues.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 9, 2022)

Seahawks have done a great bit of business to start a rebuild.

Denver just love trading for a QB, seems a strange move to me though. They'll need a handful of talented FA's to make the latter stages of the playoffs - even with Wilson!


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 9, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Denver also gave up the rights to the coaches' first-born children, all of their Netflix account passwords, some chocolate cake and all the cash in their pockets.  That trade is the sort of thing you only see in fantasy leagues.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that Seattle probably could have got more draft picks if they pushed? Also, is Carroll up for a rebuild at 70?


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 9, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Rumours of Rodgers getting a 200m deal, 153 guaranteed. 😱

Wilson to the Broncos.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what Green Bay will now do with Jordan Love - no use him sitting round for another 3/4 years, especially as he will be up for his 2nd contract at that point with hardly any action.
Wonder if Seattle might have a look as they can't be that in love (no pun intended) with Drew Lock?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 9, 2022)

Wentz off to Washington now 🤯


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 14, 2022)

ICYMI

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/60731983


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2022)

Brady claiming "unfinished business" What else is there to achieve? https://www.skysports.com/nfl/news/...nfirms-return-to-tampa-bay-buccaneers-in-2022

Clearly he knows his body and how it's feeling but like a boxer that gets into the ring once too often I hope this season doesn't have too much affect on his long term health and he doesn't take too many hits


----------



## Captainron (Mar 14, 2022)

He’s still got a hood arm. He’s one of the greatest readers of a play ever. Give him a decent bit of protection and he is still a top 10 QB in the league.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 14, 2022)

Stunned by the overnight news.  I knew he was in Manchester with Joel and Bryan Glazer (shame I didn't get invited to that one!) -  the word was that Gisele (his wife) was giving him a ton of pressure to quit.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Brady claiming "unfinished business" What else is there to achieve? https://www.skysports.com/nfl/news/...nfirms-return-to-tampa-bay-buccaneers-in-2022

Clearly he knows his body and how it's feeling but like a boxer that gets into the ring once too often I hope this season doesn't have too much affect on his long term health and he doesn't take too many hits
		
Click to expand...

He goes down on a sack the minute a defender gets close enough to breath on him.  The offensive gameplan is set up so he gets the ball out real fast to compensate. Worked OK in 2021.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 14, 2022)

I don’t get it one bit. He finishes with a fantastic reputation. I understand he still Has an itch. But it don’t need scratching by a 22 stone offensive tackle.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 14, 2022)

He's not Peyton Manning who was a noodle arm by the end in Denver.  Brady's reputation as the GOAT is never in doubt no matter what he does in 2022 for the Bucs.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 14, 2022)

And with the changes in media/employee access at One Buc Place, I will get to meet and speak with him later this year too.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 14, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He's not Peyton Manning who was a noodle arm by the end in Denver.  Brady's reputation as the GOAT is never in doubt no matter what he does in 2022 for the Bucs.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Hes the GOAT no matter how this season pans out.

Personally think he's coming back because he wants to finish on top as a SB champion (again) and with one more year at the Bucs, he has a shot!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 14, 2022)

I wonder if Brady meeting Maguire over the weekend inspired him. 😳 The GOAT meets the donkey 🤔😁


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 14, 2022)

Oh I'm using that on my American radio show appearances this week!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 14, 2022)

Tom Brady's last 9 Seasons





2013: Lose playoff game





2014: Win Super Bowl





2015: Lose playoff game





2016: Win Super Bowl





2017: Lose playoff game





2018: Win Super Bowl





2019: Lose playoff game





2020: Win Super Bowl





2021: Lose playoff game





2022: ???


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2022)

Are Emmitt Smith and Jerry Rice also returning?


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 15, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tom Brady's last 9 Seasons





2013: Lose playoff game





2014: Win Super Bowl





2015: Lose playoff game





2016: Win Super Bowl





2017: Lose playoff game





2018: Win Super Bowl





2019: Lose playoff game





2020: Win Super Bowl





2021: Lose playoff game





2022: ???
		
Click to expand...

Cheat again?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 15, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			Cheat again?
		
Click to expand...

HB you have gotta let it go 😉


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2022)

Adams to the Raiders 👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 28, 2022)

Happy Falcons Blown Super Bowl day.   28/3.   Always nice to celebrate that each year


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 23, 2022)

Christmas Day TV sorted 👍


NFL will play two afternoon games and a prime-time contest on Christmas Day for 1st time


----------

